# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն >  Մտքեր արվեստի մասին

## Ուլուանա

Այս թեմայում կարող եք գրել տարբեր արվեստագետների, ընդհանրապես նշանավոր մարդկանց, ինչպես նաև ոչ այնքան հայտնի, բայց, ձեր կարծիքով, խելացի մարդկանց մտքերը, կարծիքները արվեստի մասին։ Կարող եք արտահայտել նաև ձեր սեփական կարծիքները արվեստի, որևէ արվեստագետի  կամ արվեստի որևէ ստեղծագործության մասին։  :Smile: 

Գեղանկարչությունը չպետք է դառնա լուսանկարչություն։ Շատ լուսանկարիչներ են դառնում իսկական նկարիչներ, իսկ որոշ նկարիչներ՝ ցավոք, լուսանկարիչներ։

Արվեստը մարդու միջոցով արտահայտվող բնության ձայնն է։ Որքան մարդ հարազատ մնա իր մեջ ապրող բնությանը, այնքան համոզիչ ու հուզիչ կլինի նրա արվեստը։

Ակադեմիզմն ուրիշ բան չէ, եթե ոչ որևէ ոճի բացարձակացում, սխեմաների անընդհատ կրկնություն և ստեղծագործական անհատականության չեզոքացում։

Արվեստի գործը որքան մեծ, այնքան ավելի ամեն մեկի մեջ թվացում է բերում, որ ինքն էլ կարող է այդպես ստեղծել։

Ստեղծագործական ոգևորությունը աշխատանքի ընթացքում է առաջանում ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և հուսահատությունը։
*Մարտիրոս Սարյան*

Արվեստը պետք է լինի աչքի նման պարզ, թափանցիկ և աչքի նման բարդ։
*Հովհաննես Թումանյան*

Արվեստը բացարձակ է. նա չի փոքրանում, քանի որ չի կարող լինել ավելի մեծ, քան կա։
*Վահրամ Փափազյան*

----------


## Մասսագետ

երևի արվեստը միակ բանն է, որտեղ արվտեսագետը կարող է ուզածի չափ անկեղծանալ ու ազատ լինել, ափսոս շատերը հակառակն են կարծում ու հնարավորին չափ կեղծանում են:

----------


## Narinfinity

Արվեստն իմ ընկալմամբ , դա ստեղծելու և այո, ուզածի չափ անկեղծ  լինելու ,նաև կատարյալին ձգտելու ուժ,հույս և սեր հաղորդողն է:
Արվեստով ենք սիրում ,բացահայտում և հարազատ զգում  ինքներս մեզ, և նախ սիրում անկեղծ, ազատ , մյուս մեր նմաններին:
Արվեստը մեր հրաշալի մի գլուխգործոցն է , բախտը մեր արդար , նաև մի ուրիշ  հոգու հայելի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արվեստին երկու հրեշ է սպառնում. այն նկարիչը, որ վարպետ չէ, և վարպետ, որ նկարիչ չէ։
*Անատոլ Ֆրանս*

----------

Ֆոտոն (25.05.2012)

----------


## Narinfinity

Իսկ եթե վարպետը նկարիչ չէ , բայց  բանիմաց վարպետ է , դա արվեստ չի կարելի համարել?
Նաև եթե նակրիչը վարպետ չէ , ապա նա կարող է դառնալ , կամ բացել իր թաքնված տաղանդը , և վարպետից էլ անցնել , եթե բախտը ժպտա գործերին :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ եթե վարպետը նկարիչ չէ , բայց  բանիմաց վարպետ է , դա արվեստ չի կարելի համարել?


Երկրորդ դեպքում, այսինքն՝ «վարպետ, որը նկարիչ չէ», իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակը նկատի ունի արհեստավարժությունը, որը բավական չէ արվեստագետ՝ այսինքն՝ նկարիչ լինելու համար։ 




> Նաև եթե նկարիչը վարպետ չէ , ապա նա կարող է դառնալ , կամ բացել իր թաքնված տաղանդը , և վարպետից էլ անցնել , եթե բախտը ժպտա գործերին :


Բնականաբար, կարող է։ Դրա դեմ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի ասել։  :Jpit:  Պարզապես խոսքն այստեղ ոչ թե նրա թաքնված հնարավորությունների մասին է կամ այն մասին, թե ինչ *կարող է լինել, եթե...*, այլ այն տաղանդի մասին, որը նա դրսևորում է տվյալ պահին։ 
Քո ասածը նույնն է, ինչ եթե դասը չսովորած աշակերտին 2 դնելու դեպքում ինչ-որ մեկն ասի. «Եթե նա հիմա դասը չգիտի, նա կարող է սովորել, իր մեջ կամքի ու աշխատասիրություն գտնել ու դասարանի ամենալավ սովորողից էլ անցնել»։ Է թող անցնի, ո՞վ է բռնել։ Բայց քանի դեռ չի անցել, պիտի համապատասխան գնահատական ստանա, չէ՞։ Ուսուցիչը նրան հո չի՞ գնահատելու այն ամենի համար, ինչ նա կարող է անել, եթե ուզենա, կամ, ինչպես դու ես ասում, «եթե բախտը ժպտա գործերին»։ Համաձայն չե՞ս։  :Wink:

----------


## Narinfinity

Իհարկե համաձայն եմ  *Uluana* ,

Միայն թե "Արվեստին երկու հրեշ է սպառնում " -ի մեջ "սպառնում"- ը  իրոք որ սպառնալից է ասված , իսկ արվեստը կանգնած չէ և տվյալ պահին այն չես գնահատի , քանի որ այն շատ "հարուստ" , իմաստավոր հասկացություն է , որը գնահատելու համար 
պետք է կանգնեցնենք ժամանակը , մեր արվեստն ընկալելու և գնահատելու կարողությունները , ճաշակները , որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին անսահման են , շարժման մեջ  և փոփոխվող :
Կարծում եմ արվեստով ենք առավել նմանվում Աստծուն կամ Կատարելությանը , և ապրում հավերժ ... 
*Uluana* ,
Հաճելի է լսել Քեզ, Քո կարծիքները և մտքերը կազմակերպված են և "գեղեցիկ" շարադրված

----------


## Momik

> Իհարկե համաձայն եմ  *Uluana* ,
> 
> Կարծում եմ արվեստով ենք առավել նմանվում Աստծուն կամ Կատարելությանը , և ապրում հավերժ ...


Ես առաջին անգամ եմ այդ ֆորումի մեջ գրում եւ չգիտեմ, գիտեմ օգտվելու ձեւը, թե ոչ: Ինձ այս ֆորումում հետաքրքրեց արվեստի բաժինը,  որտեղ գրառումներն ինձ զարմացրեց: Կարծում եմ` ֆորումի քննարկումը ավելի պետք է թեժացնել` սկզբնական թեմայից բավականին հեռու տանելու նպատակով, քանի որ առաջարկված թեման` Մտքեր արվեստի մասին անվանված, մի քիչ քննարկման համար հարմար թեմա չէ: Ինչու: Քննարկման մեջ, կարծում եմ, մտքեր քննարկելն ավելի մոտ է քննարկմանը, քան մտքեր մեջբերելը: բայց այս թեմայի դեպքում սառույցը տեղից շարժվել է... Վարպետից... սկսած քննարկում է դարձել ու արտահայտվել է միտք` արվեստով ենք առավել նմանվում Աստծուն կամ Կատարելությանը , և ապրում հավերժ ... 
Այսօր, երբ էսթետիկական հաճույքից հրաժարվելն այլեւս հասարակության համար բարոյականության եւ գեղեցիկը ճանաչելու սահմանների եւ թաբուների խախտում չէ, եւ թույլատրվում է այն, ինչ արգելված չէ, կարող ենք հետաքրքիր ձեւակերպմամբ ասել, որ արվեստի ստեղծագործությունը այն չէ, ինչ գեղեցիկ է: Ինչու: Մոդեռն եւ ժամանակակից արվեստների գործընթացները, փաստերն ու գաղափարային փոփոխություններն առհասարակ արվեստում, մեզ` ժամանակակից մարդկանց աստիճանաբար կամ հատուկ ծրագրով հասցրել են այն մակարդակի, որ մեզ համար այլեւս արվեստը գեղեցիկը զգալու միջոց չէ: Եթե Միջնադարում արվեստն ավելի շատ ծառայում էր Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար, ապա Միջնադարում ամեն ինչն էր ծառայում Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար: Հիմա էլ, երբ քրիստոնեության մասնագետներին հարցնենք, թե ինչ է արվեստը, նույնն են պատասխանելու, քանի որ հոգեւորական զանգվածի համար ամեն ինչն էլ ծառայում է Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար, իսկ ինչը հակառակն է, արդեն կամ չար է կոչվում, կամ արդեն Աստծուն ճանաչողության խնդիր չկա, որը նրանց համար սխալ է: Եվ քանի որ հավատքը միտված է պետական կրոնի օրենքներով կառավարվել եւ Հայաստանում Եկեղեցին մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել հասարակության վրա, ապա շարունակվում է թյուր ըմբռնելի կամ բավականին փուչ դոգման գոյություն ունենալ`արվեստով ենք առավել նմանվում Աստծուն կամ Կատարելությանը , և ապրում հավերժ ... 
Նշված *հավերժ ապրելու* միտքը եւս արվեստը ճանաչելու եւ  քրիստոնեական մոտեցումներով առաջնորդվելու մասին է ասում, քանի որ նույն հավերժ ապրելու գաղափարն առավել ընդունելի է եւ կարելի է ասել, հիմնական առանցքն է բոլոր կրոնների: 
Այսօր մենք ապրում ենք մի ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհի համար գլոբալիզացիան եւ աշխարհաքաղաքական ցանկացած միտում պարտադրված է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու: Այսինքն` մենք ուրիշ ճանապարհ չունենք... Այսինքն` դա մենք ենք ընտրել` Եվրոպային եւ քաղաքակրթված զարգացած հասարակությանը ինտեգրվելու ճանապարհն ենք ընտրել:
Այդ հասարությունը արդեն հարյուր տարի է արվեստի ազատությունն է հռչակում, որտեղ բացի վարպետորեն արված ստեղծագործության արժեւորումից նաեւ կարեւոր է դարձել արվեստագետի ստեղծագործությանը մոտենալու կերպերը: Այս կետը հաճախ ազգային շատ հարցերի համար խոցելի թեզիս է: Այսինքն, եթե մենք դարերով որդեգրել ենք ու որոշակի բարոյական օրենքներով եւ սովորույթներ ձեռք բերելու ճանապարհով դարձել ազգային արվեստ ունեցող ժողովուրդ, ապա եվրոպական ինտեգրման ճանապարհին պիտի կոմպրոմիսների գնանք... Պիտի ասենք հրաժարվենք համատարած Եկեղեցի կամ Մասիս սար նկարելուց: Եթե Եկեղեցի չնկարելու դեպքում Աստված պիտի մեզ պատժի եւ *մենք չկարողանանք այդ նկարված Եկեղեցիները վաճառել*, ուրեմն պիտի նկարենք, որ փող ունենանք: Իսկ եթե արհեստավարժ կերպով նկարենք Եկեղեցի` այն վաճառելու համար կամ Աստծուն նմանվելու եւ Կատարեկությանը հասնելու համար, ուրեմն մենք մեզ խաբում ենք: Պարադոքս կա: Մենք ընտրում ենք մի միտք` արվեստը ծառայեցնել աստվածճանաչողության համար, բայց խաբում ենք մեզ, այդ գործընթացի կամ երեւույթի ընթացքում շուկայի օրենքներով առաջնորդվելու միջոցով: Ի?նչ անել, համեմատությունների ժամանակ ընտրել այն աշխատանքը, որը վարպետորեն է արված ու որով մենք ճանաչում ենք Աստծուն (բայց ներսում մենք մեզ խաբում ենք), թե մեր ընտրած ժողովրդավարացման ժանապարհին ընդունենք, որ արվեստն անպայման չէ, որ արտահայտի գեղեցիկի գաղափարներ ու անպայման չէ, որ արվեստով այդ կատարելությանը հասնենք: 
Համոզված եմ, որ կատարելությանը ձգտելու այլ ճանապարհներ կան, որոնք իրականացնելու դեպքում կարող ենք շարունակել ձգտել այդ Կատաևելությանը:

Չգիտեմ, շարադրանքն ամեն ասեց, թե պիտի շարունակեմ խմբագրել...

----------


## Momik

Աստվածճանաչողության եւ արվեստի մի պարադոքսալ փաստ: Վերջերս Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնում բացվել է ամերիկյան աբստրակտ արվեստի ամենահայտնի եւ ամենասրբություն արվեստագետներից մեկի` հայ-ամերիկացի Արշիլ Գորկու թանգարանը; Արշիլ Գորկու արվեստում բովանդակային մասով Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ճի տեղավորվում: Բայց Եկեղեցու տարածքում` Խրիմյան նախկին պահեստի տարածքում համենայն դեպս տեղավորվել է: Ինչու:
Արշիլ Գորկու համար թերեւս կարեւորը եղել է բնության կառուցվածքը մարնակրկիտ ուսումնասիրելը: Եթե համարենք, որ Բնությունը Աստված է ստեղծել, այդքանով է նա Աստծու հետ գործ ունենում, իսկ աստվածճանաչողության խնդիրը նա չի ունեցել արվեստ-բնություն-աստված կապը մտքում ունենալու ձեւով:
Իսկ եթե համարում եք, որ այդ նշված փաստը հակասում է իմ աստվածճանաչողության ընդվզումները, ապա` այսօր ամեն ինչ, եւ բարի եւ չար արարքները տանում են մեզ Աստծուն ճանաչելու....

----------


## Momik

Այսօր հայտնի է այն արվեստագետը, ում գործերը լավ են վաճառվում: Եվ Հայաստանում եւ արտասահմանում գոյություն ունեն արվեստի մարկետներ, որոնք աշխատում են թերեւս ավելացնել ֆինանսները, եւ ոչ թե աստվածճանաչողության ծավալները: Մենք` հայերս նույնպես այդ ճանապարհն են ընտրել: Այսօր Հայաստանում էժան եւ թանկ շուկաներ են ձեւավորվում: Էժան շուկան Վերնիսաժն է, որտեղ աստվածճանաչողության մասին խոսվում է որպես գովազդ.... Թանկ շուկան` 11 մասնավոր գալերեաներն են, որտեղ թերեւս ժամանակակից այն արվեստն է ցուցադրվում, որը <<ԳԵՂԵՑԻԿ>> չէ պատկերային առումով: Կարծում եմ, արվեստը մի կողմից նեղ զանգվածների համար է, որոնք ոչ գնին են նայում, ոչ էլ աստվածճանաչողության մակարդակներին, մյուս կողմից` դա սպառողական հասարակության համար է, որտեղ դա ապրանք է եւ նշանակություն ունի եւ գինը եւ մնացած բոլոր մեկնաբանությունները եւ արվեստաբանական տեքստերը:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Լոս

Մոմիկ - բայց Նարեկը հաստատ դա նկատի չուներ  :Jpit: )
համել դա արվեստ չի կոչվում: Այդտեղ ստեղծագործության նշույլ երբեմն չկա.. 
ակա արհեստ
կարծում եմ արդեն ինքնուրույն կմբռնես թե ինչ նկատի ուներ

----------


## Մելիք

> Արվեստին երկու հրեշ է սպառնում. այն նկարիչը, որ վարպետ չէ, և վարպետ, որ նկարիչ չէ։
> *Անատոլ Ֆրանս*


Արվեստին երբեք եվ ոչինչ չի կարող սպառնալ, այն կա ու անընդհատ ծաղկելու է անկախ ամեն ինչից, իսկ աղբ միշտ էլ եղել է ու ժամանակը միշտ մաքրել է այդ աղբը:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (08.07.2011), Rhayader (23.11.2010)

----------


## Narinfinity

> Արվեստին երբեք եվ ոչինչ չի կարող սպառնալ, այն կա ու անընդհատ ծաղկելու է անկախ ամեն ինչից:


Հենց այդպես է որ կա,
Եվ լավ է երբ նկարիչը իր նկարչությունը կատարելագործի /կատարյալ դարձնի ու քիթը չխոթի  "ուրիշ տեսակ" գործերի մեջ/, իսկ  վարպետը ` իր  վարպետությունը ... :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Միթե արվեսը միայն նկարչության մեջ, արվեստ կարելի է գտնել և մեկ կյանքում, օրինակ ասում են խոսելու արվեստ, շարժուձևի արվեստ, իրեն պահելու արվեստ գոյություն ունեն այսպիսի հասկացություններ, իսկ դուք ինչ կասեիք այսպիսի արվեստի մասին

----------


## Մանոն

_Կարդում եմ նախորդ գրողների մտքերն ու զարմանում, թէ ինչպես են փորձում գրկել  օրինակ անսահմանությունը... Արվեստը շատ ավելի խոր ու բազմիմաստ է: Ամեն դեպքում համամիտ եմ այն խոսքերին, որ նրան ոչինչ չի կարող սպառնալ :  Այն ինքնաարտահայտման ձև է, միջոց է: Իսկ մտածել, թե երբևէ մարդը կդադարի որևէ ձևով արտահայտվել...անմիտ է: Դա նույնն է, եթե մեկին ասես ինձ նամակ մի գրիր, որովհետև քո ձեռագիրը սիրուն չէ:  Նկարելու և արտահայտվելու իրավունք ամենքն ունեն, գլխավորն ասելիքն է...._

----------


## Մանոն

Ստեղծագործությունը կապրի ավելի երկար, քան ստեղծագործողը.
Վերջինս կհեռանա՝ պարտված բնությունից, բայց նրա կերտած կերպարը դարերով կջերմացնի մարդկանց սրտերը…
*Միքելանջելո*
Նկարչի ուղիղ խնդիրը՝ ցույց տալ, ո՛չ թե ապացուցել:
*Ալեկսանդր Բլոկ*
Ստեղծագործելը գործունեության առանձնահատուկ  ոլորտ է, որը ինքնին բավարարվածություն է:
*Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ*  

Եթե աքաղաղին տան ստեղծագործելու ազատություն՝ միևնույն է...պիտի միայն ծուղրուղու կանչի:
*Ս. Դովլաթյան* 

Цель творчества - самоотдача,
А не шумиха, не успех.
Позорно, ничего не знача,
Быть притчей на устах у всех. 
*Пастернак*

----------

Mks (23.03.2009)

----------


## impression

Հանճարեղ *Սալվադոր Դալիի* մտքերից

Մեծն հոգեբաններն անգամ չեն կարողացել հասկանալ, թե որտեղ է ավարտվում հանճարն ու սկսվում հիմարությունը… 

Եթե թշնամիներ չունենայի, հաստատ չէի դառնա այն, ինչ կամ: Փառք աստծո, թշնամիներս անպակաս են…

Երբ բոլոր հանչարները մահանան, ես կմնամ հպարտ միայնության մեջ…

----------


## Մանոն

Նկարի՛չ, տե'ս, որ փառասիրությունդ վաստակիդ հանդեպ չգերազանցի արվեստի հանդեպ քո հարգանքին, քանզի հարգանքի վաստակը ավելի նշանակալի է, քան հարստությունը:
*Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչի*Ստեղծագործել՝ նշանակում է սպանել մահը:
*Ռոմեն Ռոլան*Թերություններն այնտեղ են, որտեղ ավարտվում է ստեղծագործելն ու սկսվում է աշխատանքը:
*Վիսսարիոն Բելինսկի* Իսկական նկարիչը զերծ է փառասիրությունից. նա չափազանց լավ է հասկանում, որ արվեստը անսահման է:
*Լ. Բեթովեն*

----------


## Մանոն

Արվեստի բոլոր տեսակները ծառայում են արվեստներից մեծագույնին՝ երկրի վրա ապրելու արվեստին:
*Բրեխտ*

Անձամբ ինձ  բարձրագույն երջանկության զգացում են պարգևում արվեստի ստեղծագործությունները: Ես նրանցից քաղում եմ այնպիսի հոգևոր երանություն, ինչպես ոչ մի այլ բնագավառից...
*Էյնշտեյն*

Արվեստագետը պետք է ներկա լինի իր ստեղծագործություններում, ինչպես Աստված՝ տիեզերքում. լինի անհաս և անտեսանելի:
*Ֆլոբեր*

Բարձրագույն նպատակը, որին կարող է ծառայել արվեստը, այն է, որ մարդիկ ավելի խորը հասկանան կյանքը և ավելի սիրեն այն:
*Քենթ*

----------

Անտիգոնե (09.12.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

- Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ արտահայտվում աբստրակտ, գրում աբստրակտ, նկարում աբստրակտ; Ինչ-որ խորություննե՞ր են շոշափում: 
- Չէ, պարզապես դժվարանում են իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչել:

----------


## Մանոն

Արվեստի հարուցած հրճվանքը մշտական է, նա միշտ ընկերակցում է մարդուն, դարձնում նրան ավելի հզոր և ընդունակ: Լինելով մարդկային հոգու ամենաբարձր դրսևորումներից մեկը` արվեստը վերածվում է կայուն անհրաժեշտության, որը մենք անվանում ենք կուլտուրա:
***
Բնության ամենահրաշալի ստեղծագործությունը մարդն է: Մարդն ինքը բնությունն է: Միայն մարդու միջոցով է բնությունը ճանաչում իրեն:
Դա մարդու մեծագույն երջանկությունն է: Հսկայան, անվերջ բնություն և փոքրիկ մի արարած, որն իր մեջ կրում է այդ անսահման մեծությունը:

*Մարտիրոս Սարյան*

----------


## azat11

> Արվեստի հարուցած հրճվանքը մշտական է, նա միշտ ընկերակցում է մարդուն, դարձնում նրան ավելի հզոր և ընդունակ: Լինելով մարդկային հոգու ամենաբարձր դրսևորումներից մեկը` արվեստը վերածվում է կայուն անհրաժեշտության, որը մենք անվանում ենք կուլտուրա:


Արդյո"ք կուլտուրաասելով հասկանում ենք միայն կամ հիմնականում արվեստի հետ առնչվող արժեքային համակարգ: Բիզնեսում, քաղաքականությունում ևայլուր նույնպես մշտապես ձևավորվում են կայուն անհրաժեշտություններ: Օր. առանց երկակի չափանիշների դեմոկրատիա կամ թափանցիկ բիզնես...

----------


## Մանոն

> Արդյո"ք կուլտուրաասելով հասկանում ենք միայն կամ հիմնականում արվեստի հետ առնչվող արժեքային համակարգ: Բիզնեսում, քաղաքականությունում ևայլուր նույնպես մշտապես ձևավորվում են կայուն անհրաժեշտություններ: Օր. առանց երկակի չափանիշների դեմոկրատիա կամ թափանցիկ բիզնես...


Հարգելի azat11, դրանք իմ խոսքերը չեն, այլ` Մարտիրոս Սարյանի, որի անունը տողերի տակ ես նշել եմ: 
Իսկ Ձեր հարցին պատասխանելով` կասեմ, որ կուլտուրան ոչ միայն շատ ավելի լայն իմաստ ունի, այլ նաև այն` որ նա  ընդգրկում է ամեն բնագավառ` ինչի հետ ընդհանրապես առնչվում է մարդը, չէ՞ որ կուլտուրա կոչվողը հենց բնորոշ է միայն մարդ արարածին:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Սերն արվեստի նկատմամբ մահն է սիրո
*Ռիշպեն*

----------


## azat11

> Հարգելի azat11, դրանք իմ խոսքերը չեն, այլ` Մարտիրոս Սարյանի, որի անունը տողերի տակ ես նշել եմ:


Հասկացա թե ինչու ես փոխել ստորագրությունդ :Hands Up:  :Smile: 

Դե որ այստեղ ենք, ինձ բացատրեք խնդրեմ, ինչո"վ են տարբերվում արվեստագետը և պրոֆեսիոնալը, եթե տարբերվում են:

----------


## Տատ

> Դե որ այստեղ ենք, ինձ բացատրեք խնդրեմ, ինչո"վ են տարբերվում արվեստագետը և պրոֆեսիոնալը, եթե տարբերվում են:


Պռոֆեսսիոնալը մսագործ էլ կարող է լինել…

Իսկ ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում *Արհեստն* ու *Արվեստը*։ Հայերեն լեզուն ամենավառ կերպով արտահայում է այդ չնչին (մեկ տառ) բայց հսկայական տարբերությունը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում *Արհեստն* ու *Արվեստը*։ Հայերեն լեզուն ամենավառ կերպով արտահայում է այդ չնչին (մեկ տառ) բայց հսկայական տարբերությունը։


Արհեստը որակ է, արվեստը՝ բովանդակություն:
Երբ երկուսն էլ առկա են լինում, ստացվում է հանճար:
Օրինակ, Մոցարտ…

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Արվեստը  պետք է  զգալ,  ոչ  թե  հասկանալ: 

Լավ է կյանքում չունենալ տուն տեղ, քան թե արվեստում ինել տնփեսա:

----------

Jarre (14.04.2010), Mks (23.03.2009), Անտիգոնե (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Արվեստը  պետք է  զգալ,  ոչ  թե  հասկանալ: 
> 
> Լավ է կյանքում չունենալ տուն տեղ, քան թե արվեստում ինել տնփեսա:


Շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե հեղինակն էլ նշված լիներ։ 

*Ու ընդհանրապես որևէ աֆորիզմ, իմաստուն միտք, ասույթ մեջբերելիս խիստ ցանկալի է նշել նաև հեղինակին։*

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե հեղինակն էլ նշված լիներ։ 
> 
> *Ու ընդհանրապես որևէ աֆորիզմ, իմաստուն միտք, ասույթ մեջբերելիս խիստ ցանկալի է նշել նաև հեղինակին։*


Շատ լավ, բայց առաջին աֆորիզմի հեղինակին չգիտեմ,  իսկ երկրորդինը` Պ.Սևակն է: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (14.04.2010)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Գիտության մեջ իշխողը ստույգությունն է, հստակությունը, իսկ արվեստում՝ աստված գիտե...                                                                                                   _Մ. Սարյան_

----------

Jarre (14.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (08.07.2011), ԿԳԴ (22.03.2009), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## երեքնուկ

Կարելի է ստել սիրո, քաղաքականության, բժշկության մեջ, կարելի է խաբել մարդկանց և նույնիսկ աստծուն /այդպիսի դեպքեր նույնիսկ եղել են/, բայց արվեստի մեջ խաբել չի կարելի…                           _ Ա. Չեխով_

----------

Jarre (14.04.2010), Անտիգոնե (17.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (21.01.2009), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Արվեստը նախքան մարդուն թևեր տալը, կտրում է նրա ոտքերը… Չ. Չապլին

Կարծում եմ ճիշտ եմ հիշում :Blush:

----------

Mks (23.03.2009), snow (21.11.2009), Անտիգոնե (17.11.2010), Մանուլ (21.11.2009), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## երեքնուկ

:Think:  *Ստեղծագործելը մի զարմանահրաշ բան է, չբացատրվող բան, ոնց որ մտնես մի ձոր և... քեզ կորցնես, անէանաս, հանձնվես քո աշխարհին....*  _Մ. Սարյան_

----------

Jarre (14.04.2010), Mks (23.03.2009), snow (21.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (22.03.2009), Ձայնալար (22.03.2009), Մանոն (05.01.2010), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Mks

Կարելի է լինել գիտնական գիտնականների հետ, բայց նկարիչների հետ հարկավոր է լինել բանաստեղծ:
Բալզակ

Իսկական նկարիչը երբեք չի տեսնում աշխարհն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա, այլապես նա նկարիչ չէր լինի։

Նկարչին վիրավորել կարող է յուրաքանչյուրը, իսկ նկարիչը՝ միանգամից բոլորին։

----------

Jarre (04.12.2009), Անտիգոնե (08.07.2011), երեքնուկ (25.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (23.03.2009), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## No Broken Hearted Girl

Արվեստի վերջնական նպատակն է՝ մղել մարդկանց անելու այն, ինչ իրենց հարկավոր է, ու գիտակցել այն, ինչ նրանք գիտեն: Բլոնդեր

Առանց մեծ նպատակների, դարաշրջանները չունեն և մեծ արվեստ: Բրեխտ

Պարզություն, ճշմարտություն ու բանականություն. ահա գեղեցիկ երեք մեծ սկզբունքները արվեստի բոլոր ստեղծագործություններում: Գլյուկ

Արվեստը ունի թշնամի. նրա անունն է տգիտություն: Բեն Ջոնսոն 

Կյանքը կարճատև է, իսկ արվեստը՝ հավերժական: Հիպոկրատ

Եթե չլինեին գիտություններն ու արվեստները, չէին լինի մարդն ու մարդկային կյանքը: Տոլստոյ

----------

Անտիգոնե (09.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (09.11.2009), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Արվեստում չկա էֆեկտ առանց ճշմարտության աղավաղման:

Պետք չէ արվեստագետից պահանջել ավելին, քան նա կարող է տալ, ոչ էլ քննադատից՝ ավելին, քան նա կարող է տեսնել:

Արվեստը ստեղծվել է խռովելու համար, գիտությունը՝ խաղաղեցնելու:

----------

Agni (04.01.2010), Jarre (04.12.2009), Դեկադա (05.12.2009)

----------


## Agni

Կաարևորն այն է, որ արվեստը չունի* ճիշտ ու սխալ*, քանի որ այն ստեղծողի հոգու, զգացածի ու  ներաշխարհի  յուրովի արտացոլոումն է...ըստ իս այն հազվագյուտ երևույթներից է, որ չունի սահման, անկախ կենթարկվի քննադատության, թե մեծ պատկառանքի:

----------

Անտիգոնե (09.12.2010), Դեկադա (05.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (04.01.2010), Մանոն (05.01.2010), Ուլուանա (23.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.01.2010)

----------


## Գոհարիկ

> Արվեստում չկա էֆեկտ առանց ճշմարտության աղավաղման:
> 
> Պետք չէ արվեստագետից պահանջել ավելին, քան նա կարող է տալ, ոչ էլ քննադատից՝ ավելին, քան նա կարող է տեսնել:
> 
> Արվեստը ստեղծվել է խռովելու համար, գիտությունը՝ խաղաղեցնելու:


Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել.
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով` արվեստը նախևառաջ ներդաշնակության ծնունդ է` մարդ-տիեզերք, հոգի-բնություն...
Արվեստը հուզում է և ոչ խռովում,իսկ գիտությունը հաստատում,փաստում է` առանց  խաղաղեցնելու նպատակ ունենալու.խաղաղվելը պայմանավորված է գիտության փաստերի հանդեպ ունեցած մեր վերաբերմունքով(ընդ որում` կարող է խաղաղվելու փոխարեն ամեն ինչ տակնուվրա լինել)...

----------

ՆանՍ (17.09.2010), Ուլուանա (23.01.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Այս մեկը պաշտում եմ (կատվասեր մելոմանների համար :Love: ). 




> Կյանքի թշվառությունից փախչելու երկու ձև կա՝ երաժշտություն և կատուներ:
> 
> _Ալբերտ Շվայտցեր (1875-1965)` աստվածաբան, երաժիշտ, բժիշկ և փիլիսոփա_





> Արտիստը ոչինիչ է առանց տաղանդի, բայց և տաղանդն էլ ոչինչ է առանց աշխատանքի:
> 
> _Էմիլ Զոլա_





> Բոլոր երեխաներն արտիստներ են. խնդիրն այն է, թե ինչպես մնալ արտիստ մեծանալուց հետո: 
> 
> _Պաբլո Պիկասո_


Վերջինի հետ ես որ համաձայն չեմ:

----------

Yevuk (23.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Արվեստը կաթիլ-կաթիլ աղբյուր է`  եթե չվարարի, չի էլ պակասի:


(Չգիտեմ ում խոսքն է, բայց տեղին է ասված)

----------

ԿԳԴ (17.11.2010), ՆանՍ (19.11.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Կաարևորն այն է, որ արվեստը չունի* ճիշտ ու սխալ*, քանի որ այն ստեղծողի հոգու, զգացածի ու  ներաշխարհի  յուրովի արտացոլոումն է...ըստ իս այն հազվագյուտ երևույթներից է, որ չունի սահման, անկախ կենթարկվի քննադատության, թե մեծ պատկառանքի:


Ճիսհտ ու սխալը չգիտեմ բայց,արվեստը ներկայացնել առանց չափանիշների,եվ ամբողջ բեռը թափել մարդու  յուրովի ընկալման եվ արտացոլման վրա,եվ դա դարցնել արվեստի անճանաչելիության դրոշակ ,անընդունելի է հատկապես հենց արվեստի էության,բնույթի և նշանակության առումով,իսկ արվեստի անսահմանությունը լռիվ համեմատական է իրականության անսահմանությանը,իհարկե նրա յուրահատուկ, սահմանապակ արտահայտչական միջոցներով

----------


## Դոկտոր Լեկտոր

Արվեստներից ամենակեղծը ու կեղտոտը մարդ լինելու արվեստն է

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> - Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ արտահայտվում աբստրակտ, գրում աբստրակտ, նկարում աբստրակտ; Ինչ-որ խորություննե՞ր են շոշափում: 
> - Չէ, պարզապես դժվարանում են իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչել:


Շատ տեղին միտքա,հատկապես ներկա«ժամանակակից արվեստի»առումով,ապրես

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Կարելի է լինել գիտնական գիտնականների հետ, բայց նկարիչների հետ հարկավոր է լինել բանաստեղծ:
> Բալզակ
> 
> *Իսկական* նկարիչը երբեք չի տեսնում աշխարհն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա, այլապես նա նկարիչ չէր լինի։
> 
> Նկարչին վիրավորել կարող է յուրաքանչյուրը, իսկ նկարիչը՝ միանգամից բոլորին։


լռիվ ճիշտա,բացի իսկական բառից

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Արվեստը միակ տիեզերական լեզուն է:

*Երվանդ Քոչար*

----------

Արևածագ (17.01.2011), ՆանՍ (18.01.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Ինչպես ինքը` կյանքը, արվեստն էլ մշտական շարժում է: Նրա լեզուն փոխվում է, ձևերը մահանում են, իրենց տեղը զիջելով նորերին: Այդ պրոցեսը երբեմն անցնում է հիվանդագին ու բարդ պայմաններում, և իսկական նորարարությունը, ինչպես խխունջները` նավին, կպչում է պատահական, ոչ էական, երբեմն էլ պարզապես վնասակար շատ բան: Ժամանակը, պատմությունը, վերջիվերջո, ցրում են այն ամենը, ինչ անիսկական է, կեղծ է:

Արվեստը մարդու միջոցով արտահայտվող բնության ձայնն է: Որքան մարդ հարազատ մնա իր մեջ ապրող բնությանը, այնքան համոզիչ ու հուզիչ կհնչի նրա արվեստը:

Արվեստում սեփական խոսք ասել ի վիճակի են ոչ բոլորը – դա կախված է տաղանդի աստիճանից և աշխատանքից, ստեղծագործության մեջ ներդրվող ամենօրյա աշխատանքից: Վարպետության բարձունքներին հասնելու համար պետք է զարգացնել միտքը, հասու լինել մարդկային մշակույթին: Եվ, գլխավորը, միշտ քաղաքացի լինել: Միշտ հիշել, որ արվեստագետի կյանքն անբաժան է ժամանակից, իր ժողովրդի կյանքից:
*Մ. Սարյան*

----------

Malxas (31.01.2011), Արևածագ (02.02.2011), ԳագոՋան (31.01.2011), ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Արվեստագետն իր ժամանակի հայելին է: *Սակայն արվեստագետը չի ձգտում կյանքի Հայելային պարզ արտացոլման*: Ոչ: Նա իր մեջ է ներառնում դարաշրջանը, կերպափոխում իր երևակայությամբ` ստեղծելով հոգևոր այնպիսի արժեքներ, որ հուզում են մարդկանց ու ավելի լավը դարձնում: *Արվեստագետը չի արձանագրում, ստեղծում է ինքը, մարդկանց մեջ ծնում է ստեղծագործելու հակում: Սա է մեծ արվեստի նշանակությունը…*Արվեստագետը կոչված է փառաբանելու կյանքը և մերժելու չարիքն ու բռնությունը: Արվեստագետի սրբազան պարտքն է սեր սերմանել հանդեպ բնությունը, մարդը, աշխատանքը:

*Մ. Սարյան*

----------

Արևածագ (02.02.2011), ԳագոՋան (04.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2011), ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Արվեստը ոգու պատմություն է` իր հզոր անկումներով ու թռիչքներով և ուղղված է մեր հոգու տարածքներին, և արվեստագետի համար միգուցե ամենաառաջնային խնդիրը պետք է լիներ մոռանալ այն հանգամանքը, որ ինքն արվեստագետ է, որպեսզի իրերն ու երևույթները ռեալ կյանքի փոխակերպվեին: Արվեստն իրականում թաղված կյանք է և ոգու գաղտնագիր, որ պահանջում է իր վերծանությունը:

*Ա. Թամրազյան
Հատված «Արվեստագետը և ժամանակը» հոդվածից
*

----------

ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Արվեստի բոլոր տեսակները ծառայում են արվեստներից մեծագույնին` երկրի վրա ապրելու արվեստին:

_Բ. Բրեխտ_


Արվեստը պետք է լինի աչքի նման թափանցիկ, պարզ և աչքի նման բարդ:

_Հ. Թումանյան_


Արվեստը ժողովրդից կտրված չպետք է լինի: Կամ ժողովրդի հետ, կամ ժողովրդի դեմ, բայց ոչ նրանից դուրս:

*Ե. Վախտանգով*

----------

ԿԳԴ (10.07.2011), ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

_Արվեստը մեղր է, որ պահպանվում է մարդկային հոգիների կողմից և հավաքվում է զրկանքների ու աշխատանքի թևերին_: *Դրայզեր*

----------

Անտիգոնե (08.07.2011), ԿԳԴ (10.07.2011), ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

Այլ հարմար տեղ չգտա այս տեսանյութի համար: Շատ հետաքրքիր զրույց է:

http://masis.tv/component/option,com...,1211/lang,hy/

----------

ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Բնապաշտությունն, իհարկե, մարդկության ողբերգական ճակատագրի ելքը չէ, բայց ելքի փնտրտուք է։ Իսկ եթե սխալ ուղղվածության փնտրտուք է, թող լինի սխալ. արվեստի սխալներից պատերազմներ չեն բռնկվում, որովհետև արվեստը միշտ էլ խրված է մարդասիրության հողում։ Իսկ եթե այդ փնտրտուքը չի վերջանա որևէ մեծ ելքով, թող չվերջանա. *փնտրտուքը արդեն արվեստ է*. Գրիգոր Նարեկացին Աստված էր փնտրում, բայց գտա՞վ։ Աստծու նրա փնտրումը այսօր մեզ համար «Մատյան ողբերգության» է։ Հիմա էլ այսպես է. մեզանում ոչ ոք լրջորեն չի անիծել քաղաքակրթությունը, բայց եթե անեն այդպես՝ դա կլինի անեծք հօգուտ քաղաքակրթության, քաղաքակրթությունը կհարստանա այդ անեծքով։

_Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան_

----------

Tig (14.07.2011), Անտիգոնե (14.07.2011), Արէա (14.07.2011), Հայկօ (14.07.2011)

----------

